# 2016 Trackdays Register



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hopefully this will just be a quick register of upcoming days and people planning to attend, I'll try and keep it updated if people like the idea - I figure it may help with planning! Here goes;

*Monday 28th March - Rockingham* - Jenny H, Dave H, The Godbarber(Liam)

*Monday 4th April - Bedford Autodrome* - 1781cc

*Wednesday 27th April - Blyton Park* - NickG

*Wednesday 11th May - Donnington* - Jenny H, Fossman (Mark)

*Thursday 2nd June - Snetterton* - Jamman, Jenny H, Dave H, Fossman, Spaceman(Phil), VT

*Monday 27th June - Castle Combe* - JennyH

*Sunday 3rd July - Blyton Park* - Tom-coupe

*Sunday 10th July - Donnington* - Loads going, VAG Tuner show and track sessions

*Monday 11th July - Rockingham* - 1781cc

*Monday 1st August - Bedford Autodrome* - 1781cc, JennyH, DaveH

*Friday 12th August* - Tom-coupe

*Monday 15th August - Bedford* JennyH & DaveH

*Wednesday 17th August - Snetterton* - VT+6

*Wednesday 24th August - Oulton Park* JennyH

*Monday 19th September - Bedford* JennyH, DaveH & Fossman

*Saturday 15th October - Castle Combe* - Audi Driver International

*Sunday 16th October - Javelin Sprint Day @ Snetterton* - Tom-coupe

*Saturday 22nd October - Rockingham* 1781cc

*Sunday 23rd October - Anglesey* JennyH & DaveH

*Monday 14th November - Bedford* JennyH & DaveH

*Friday 2nd December - Bedford* 1781cc, JennyH & DaveH 

If you want to be added to any events, or to add an event then post below and i'll add you/it! 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Hopefully this will just be a quick register of upcoming days and people planning to attend, I'll try and keep it updated if people like the idea - I figure it may help with planning! Here goes;
> 
> *Monday 4th April - Bedford Autodrome* - 1781cc
> 
> ...


Wednesday 17th August VT + 6 (so far) impactbumper forum guys.

VT


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The following days are booked or planned

Rockingham 28th March..... Jenny H, Dave H, The Godbarber(Liam)
Donnington 11th May......Jenny H, Fossman (Mark)
Snetterton 2nd June......Jenny H, Dave H, Fossman, Spaceman(Phil), and a few others
Donnington 10th July..... Loads going, VAG Tuner show and track sessions
Anglesey 14th Sept...... JH & DH
Castle Combe 15th October.....Audi Driver International


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll do Donny this year, but 11/5 is on the shorter national circuit. GP only for me I'm afraid.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> The following days are booked or planned
> 
> Rockingham 28th March..... Jenny H, Dave H, The Godbarber(Liam)
> Donnington 11th May......Jenny H, Fossman (Mark)
> ...


Thats epic thanks Jen, i thought i could rely on you to add a few dates :lol:

All updated!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Possible swap from 25th April at Bedford to 27th April at Blyton... Decision yet to be made!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Decision made, will be at Blyton on Wednesday 27th April, late notice but anyone is more then welcome to join


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be at javelin sprint on on the snetterton date and blyton on the 3rd of July


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

tom-coupe said:


> I'll be at javelin sprint on on the snetterton date and blyton on the 3rd of July


Awesome, updated the list!


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

22nd of May at blyton in the javelin sprint too I'll be there


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be there for 15th October castle combe right on my door step


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Some more dates Nick
27th June Castle Combe JH
15th August Bedford JH & DH
24th August Oulton Park JH
23rd October Anglesey JH & DH ......September Anglesey cancelled


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Some more dates Nick
> 27th June Castle Combe JH
> 15th August Bedford JH & DH
> 24th August Oulton Park JH
> 23rd October Anglesey JH & DH ......September Anglesey cancelled


You have far too much free time!! :lol: :lol:

Will update soon


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Updated, what a list we have going!!! 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Bugger!

Went to book on Snetterton for next Thursday and its fully booked, my fault for leaving it so late - wanted to make sure the car was up and running and having been chasing the clock to do it... oh well, onto the next one.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Went to book on Snetterton for next Thursday and its fully booked, my fault for leaving it so late - wanted to make sure the car was up and running and having been chasing the clock to do it... oh well, onto the next one.


I'll be there. And if there wasn't such a massive height difference between us and my seats weren't bolted down, I would say we share my car :?

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

With an offer like that, you clearly haven't been watching my videos or you'd let me nowhere near your car :lol:

Very kind thought anyway, I WILL get back on track at some point this year :roll:


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Croft 3rd of July
Now for me not blyton. Get your name down Nick you no you want to


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

NickG said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Went to book on Snetterton for next Thursday and its fully booked, my fault for leaving it so late - wanted to make sure the car was up and running and having been chasing the clock to do it... oh well, onto the next one.


Have you put your name on the reserve list for cancellations? Its worth phoning them up and asking. I got on a full MSV day by phoning and asking nicely


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger!
> ...


Flutter your eyelids Nick, though you might have to bend down a bit so the booking guys get the full effect [smiley=sweetheart.gif].....


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've added another day that Opentrack have released - Monday 11th July at Rockingham! Bargain price for Rockingham £169 for the day including photography and tuition (If you sign up early!).


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

And for the record i have booked this AND booked transport!!! No missing out this time! :lol:


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

Haven't been on here in ages!

What a great idea nick!!!
I will be attending vag tuner too! What sessions has people gone for? And are they doing a deal for all day passes?

Cheers Liam!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers!

I'm hopeful it will make people's trackdays a little more social if people can book together and possibly cheaper too if groups can be organised!


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

just over a week for me to go now and I'm out at croft.........


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm taking Nicks spot tomorrow at Rockingham, should be fun, I'll pop some videos and pics up when it's all done


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Updated!! 

Has anyone got some new dates they'd like to add??


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Bedford August 1st


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Bedford August 1st


We are doing this too, may be a few others coming
Jenny & Dave


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

That will be great, be good to meet some other TT owners there!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Could be my one a year Bedford gig.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Updated! 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

VT - who do you book the Snetterton VT memorial through? I will be sorting my booking the day after Bedford if the car holds its fluids and charge. Did you arrange any group discounts with this BTW? thanks


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

1781cc said:


> VT - who do you book the Snetterton VT memorial through? I will be sorting my booking the day after Bedford if the car holds its fluids and charge. Did you arrange any group discounts with this BTW? thanks


Yep. Phone MSV trackdays at Snett on 0843 453 3000, quote the date and the day code 'impact bumpers' job done. They don't deduct any cash until nearer the time. We have around 10 cars signed up so the discount and garages apply. £153.00 ish IIRC.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Yep. Phone MSV trackdays at Snett on 0843 453 3000, quote the date and the day code 'impact bumpers' job done. They don't deduct any cash until nearer the time. We have around 10 cars signed up so the discount and garages apply. £153.00 ish IIRC.
> 
> VT


Top man, will do thanks!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A few little updates! I'm hoping to try and pop over to Snetterton if nothing else to catch up with you all and watch a bit.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm at Malory park next Friday. The 12th


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

tom-coupe said:


> I'm at Malory park next Friday. The 12th


Added dude


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Snetterton on 17th August...still a couple of places left in my booked group.

VT


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

if it hadn't have been too far for us to come we would have done snetterton, but its a bit far to do iin a day.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Stay over at the Angel just down the road. Others will be there.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

really wanted to do this, but its not looking likely as a project I am on increasingly looking like its going to slip back, won't know till next week. Shame as I really want to do Snetterton


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Not doing Bedford on August 15th anymore.
Trying to get a group together for Bedford on 19th September. So far Me, Dave and Mark Fossey are going.
Is anyone else going to Oulton Park on 24th August?

Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Not doing Bedford on August 15th anymore.
> Trying to get a group together for Bedford on 19th September. So far Me, Dave and Mark Fossey are going.
> Is anyone else going to Oulton Park on 24th August?
> 
> Jenny


Updated!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Rockingham booked 22nd September (Second stab)

Also booked in for Tuition and a Wet Grip Session at 10:00 for 30 minutes to put this power track insert through its paces :twisted:


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

1781cc said:


> Rockingham booked 22nd September (Second stab)
> 
> Also booked in for Tuition and a Wet Grip Session at 10:00 for 30 minutes to put this power track insert through its paces :twisted:


Post how it goes, sounds interesting!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

1781cc said:


> Rockingham booked 22nd September (Second stab)
> 
> Also booked in for Tuition and a Wet Grip Session at 10:00 for 30 minutes to put this power track insert through its paces :twisted:


Post how it goes, sounds interesting!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

1781cc said:


> Rockingham booked 22nd September (Second stab)


Watch out for the wall. :?

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I know rocking ham has a hella reputation in the wet, that's why I booked the wet weather session as well, to learn a bit more about its behaviour in the wet. I'll drive within my limits, at Bedford I really chuck her around, rocking ham is new so will respect the place first


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

1781cc said:


> I know rocking ham has a hella reputation in the wet, that's why I booked the wet weather session as well, to learn a bit more about its behaviour in the wet. I'll drive within my limits, at Bedford I really chuck her around, rocking ham is new so will respect the place first


Went to Rockingham last Friday and it didn't rain!! About the first time ever that it has been dry when I have gone there. I really like Rockingham, its a good fun circuit with some interesting corners. If it's raining, keep off the white line around the banking as its very slippy and dont forget to brake for turn two :wink: 
Jenny


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Good advice thanks! Will try to remember that... I got my dates wrong, 22 October, thankfully I can still do it but it's a Saturday now.

Need to find one before then now...


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Good advice thanks! Will try to remember that... I got my dates wrong, 22 October, thankfully I can still do it but it's a Saturday now.
> 
> Need to find one before then now...


Bedford next Monday the 19th?


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I looked at it, sold out :-(


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm thinking about booking Donnington on the 22nd, full GP circuit - anyone driven this? whats it like in a TT?

There is also Mallory park on the same day? which is better? (there is about £80 price difference)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

1781cc said:


> I'm thinking about booking Donnington on the 22nd, full GP circuit - anyone driven this? whats it like in a TT?
> 
> There is also Mallory park on the same day? which is better? (there is about £80 price difference)


I have done Donnington National and its a great circuit, Craner curves is fantastic, if a bit scarey the first few laps!! The GP is a bit longer with an extra loop of 2 straights and a hairpin. 
Have been to Mallory to watch but never driven it. Looked boring to me.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Donnington Booked - 22 September - Full GP Circuit

This should be fun! :twisted:


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Cold and wet up here today, but I'm not going to be the only TT on track as a silver one just came in on a trailer 3.2 reg ends in HTL - anyone on here?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Have just booked Bedford for 14th November. £99 with Javelin. Last one for this year. Anyone else?
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Have just booked Bedford for 14th November. £99 with Javelin. Last one for this year. Anyone else?
> Jenny


Added Ta!

Better get a 2017 one up soon!!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Bedford 2nd December - javelin @ £99 - booked!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Bedford 2nd December - javelin @ £99 - booked!


That's a bargain!!!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

NickG said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> > Bedford 2nd December - javelin @ £99 - booked!
> ...


bolt yours back together and join


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Snetterton 300 on 8th December £49.99  Booked
Its gone up to £89.99 now but still cheap
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Snetterton 300 on 8th December £49.99  Booked
> Its gone up to £89.99 now but still cheap
> Jenny


£50 for a trackday!!!!!!! What the F!!!

Damn my car being in pieces [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll have to remember that the do this next year and keep her on the road for winter i think.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Nick, how long have you been working on this car for track use and how many days have you actually done? Lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Nick, how long have you been working on this car for track use and how many days have you actually done? Lol


2.5 years... 2 track days and a trip to the Nurburgring! 

I had all the plans to do 5 days this year and then the biggest part of the car broke... me! By the time I was back driving the "season" was over so there was no point rushing to get her finished. I'll say it now, next year I plan to do more... let's see what life throws at me to get in the way.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I totally get that, I knew that was part of the answer before I posted, but was just going to say that these are AWD cars so I am not looking at there being a season so to speak, if its wet or slippery so be it, I am sure there will be wet races when you eventually start doing that so I would see this as being a good opportunity to train.

Bolt your car back together dude and get in on some cheap track days - I plan on doing them throughout Jan, Feb, etc..


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> I totally get that, I knew that was part of the answer before I posted, but was just going to say that these are AWD cars so I am not looking at there being a season so to speak, if its wet or slippery so be it, I am sure there will be wet races when you eventually start doing that so I would see this as being a good opportunity to train.
> 
> Bolt your car back together dude and get in on some cheap track days - I plan on doing them throughout Jan, Feb, etc..


In the process, to be honest Blyton in the rain was SO much fun... if i can't get more of that, at a better price i'm down for it!

I am spending lots of time on her at the minute, having some solid mounts CNC'd as we speak for the gear linkages as i'm trying to start getting bits back in rather then out, it might be time to do a thread update tonight maybe!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

You ever thought of templating any of these things and doing small production runs?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I have, done a few little bits, but there's a guy on facebook who does loads of stuff already for people, I just make them myself to save a bit of cash. When the time comes, if any of my fellow trackers see something I've made that they want, I'm happy to get them made up (small bits here and there are easier as I can get them done on Friday favours for beer money, bigger volumes actually end up making it harder/expensive!).

Let me know if you see anything, I normally like to show of the things I've made/had made as they are more interesting :lol:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have booked Bedford on Dec 2nd and cancelled Snetterton on Dec 8th as can't make it
Had a good first track day in the Cayman last Monday 
Jenny


----------

